# Battle Of Britain Memorial Flight Museum | My visit



## Footstepsofwar (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey everyone, I am new to this forum, WWII history is a passion of mine and I love to visit WWII museums & sites.
I am currently producing My Visit videos on Youtube: Here is the link to this museum. 
Share/like/subscribe and please feel free to share links of your visits from around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2020)

Cool!


----------

